

Google founders’ private air terminal in California - gdltec
http://ontechies.com/2014/01/17/google-founders-private-air-terminal-in-california/

======
dhoulb
Pretty cool!

Worrying about where you're going to keep your planes for a year - what a
problem to have! I get pretty concerned about my cats if I go on holiday.

